
Show HN: F.I.S.H. – Mashup of data sources to help explore state of Washington - joewils
http://foxtrotindiasierrahotel.com
======
joewils
F.I.S.H. is a mashup of several data sources to help me explore my adopted
state of Washington.

I'm using data provided by the United States Geological Survey, TrailAPI.com,
The Beer Mapping Project, ReserveAmerica, Mapbox and OpenStreetMap to build an
application to map a few of my favorite things: fishing, camping, hiking,
mountain biking, and beer.

Your feedback and wisdom is appreciated,

-joe-

~~~
snehesht
Hey Joe, Great job compiling the data.

I noticed the lack of "Distance From ..." on the Campgrounds/Hiking list in a
given state. As a user I'd love to find a good camping spot that's nearest to
my city.

There is an issue with escape characters in the content (eg: ' is represented
as &#39;)

------
nullz
UI suggestion: Instead of showing a list of things, just put them on the map

~~~
thedatamonger
I 2nd this suggestion. I want to browse by map. Even a way to draw a box
around the map and then have the list filtered by lat/long would be a huge
improvement IMO.

Great work thou! Thanks!

~~~
joewils
love the idea of building a geobox for filtering. I'll look into it. thanks
for the feedback.

------
ccallebs
Nice work! I thought I had a pretty good handle on the local beer in Kentucky,
but apparently I've missed a few. Any chance you'd build an API around this?

~~~
joewils
Thanks @ccallebs. re: API, The Beer Mapping Project has you covered:
[https://beermapping.com](https://beermapping.com)

------
wglb
Cool.

